# leaking drain plug



## yodabear (Apr 16, 2010)

I took my boat out the other day and noticed it is leaking around the drain plug. I replaced the drain plug but it is still leaking. This is my first boat and I'm not really sure what to do here. Hoping to find some advice. Thanks


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Apr 16, 2010)

Most plugs come with a screw type of mechanism which compresses the rubber for a good tight seal. That might help seal things.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 16, 2010)

I still have a few drops of water at the plug no matter how tight I get it.


----------



## hossthehermit (Apr 17, 2010)

Remove the drain plug, and dress the inside of the plug hole with some emery cloth or fine sandpaper. You say replaced the drain plug, with a new one?, or an old one you had laying around? If old one, break down and buy a new one. My thoughts. Good luck.


----------



## yodabear (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes I replaced it new one and I tighted it down.


----------



## WhiteMoose (Apr 17, 2010)

I had the same problem even after getting new plugs. When I filled my boat with water to check for other leaks, I figured out that water was dripping out of the center of the drainplug, not coming from around it. This was a seasense with the screw/lever that you tighten it with. I ended up buying the kind that you just screw in (no lever), got it as tight as humanly possible, and it fixed the problem. If a different type of plug doesn't fix it, you might have to just replace the whole drain tube.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 19, 2010)

you can put some petroleum jelly around the drain plug when you put it in... this will stop most small leaks while you are out on the water


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 19, 2010)

Is your drain tube out of round?


----------

